# Casters for Big Green Egg Table



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

I wanted to see if anyone out there in Lumberjocks' land has a recommendation for locking casters for BGE tables. The table is going to live outdoors in a high humidity near the beach. I don't want to have trouble with them rusting out.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate to say this…BUT, don't buy the pricey red double locking casters from Woodcraft. I have about 24 of them under various items in my shop, and have lost the red poly plastic rings around the casters on 4 of them. At $16-$18 each, that kinda stings when I have to replace one. The tools/cabinets don't move a lot, so I don't know if I just got a bad production run on some of them, or if all of them are going to shed the red portion of the casters over time. I have bought them over a 6 year period, so I can't trace it to just one batch. IMHO, I would try to get double locking ones so that nothing moves or swivels. Buy good outdoor ones. You will spend some dough, but after shelling out for the BGE, you won't care.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't remember where I got them, but I have a few plastic locking swivel casters that are all grey plastic, about 4" in diameter and have a decent weight capacity. I do know I got them off some equipment, probably medical but can't find anything like them anywhere online.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had good luck with the locking and braking casters from Home Depot - like these 3" casters: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-in-Polyurethane-Caster-with-Brake-4120545EB/203672194. They have a lock and brake, which both locks swivel rotation and brakes wheel rotation. I've used them to make stands for a R4512 table saw and a rolling cart supporting both a 200 lb bandsaw and a 80 lb planer. I really like them, but I can't vouch for how well they'd hold up outdoors.


----------

